# Gli svampi di Mattia



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2012)

Ieri sera, con Mattia, mentre facevamo una passeggiata, ci è venuta fame.
Abbiamo fatto sosta  in un posto pizza al trancio. Abbiamo aspettato il nostro turno fumandoci una sigaretta fuori, insieme ad altre persone.

Mattia è uno che si incanta.
Ogni tanto, per motivi sconosciuti a tutti tranne che a lui. Si svampa.
Rimane li. Fermo. Sguardo perso nel vuoto. E insegue i suoi pensieri. Impermeabile a tutto ciò che gli succede intorno.
Anche se si trovasse in mezzo alla guerra dei mondi.

Qualche anno fa andammo una settimana  a Parigi.
Una sera, era circa l'una, in metropolitana di ritorno da una serata folle a Pigalle, stavamo aspettando che passasse. In mezzo a neri. Gente in costume nonostante non fosse carnevale ma agosto.
La metro arriva. Entro.
Un nero mi sorride.
Faccio finta di niente.
Sorride ancora.
Mi volto verso Mattia per far capire a Tayson che non sono una fanciulla sola, bianca e alla ricerca di cazzi neri ma.
Mattia non c'è.
No. Non c'è in mezzo all'umanità della notte. No no.
Ho cambiato scompartimento e sono scesa alla prima fermata, tornando indietro.
10 minuti dopo guardavo Mattia, seduto  tranquillo.
Mi sono avvicinata. Mi ha sorriso.  Ho scosso la testa.-Mattia però...-
-He..lo so....-
-Anche io lo so... Però non all'una di notte in metro a Parigi. I tuoi svampi cerca di controllarmi una minima, almeno in queste situazioni.-
-Hai avuto problemi?-
-No, però ti metto un guinzaglio davvero...-
Si era incantato mentre aspettavamo la metro.
E non l'ha vista. Sentita. Si è accorto tre minuti dopo che era partita che...io non c'ero più.
E si è messo ad aspettarmi.
Facciamo sempre così.
Perchè lo "perdo" spesso. Ed è pure uno che ha sempre il cellulare  non so dove.
Quindi per evitare giri infiniti  abbiamo fatto un patto.
-Mattia. Quando ti rendi conto che ti sei perso. Fermati. Vengo io a prenderti.-

Ieri mentre aspettavamo il turno per prendere la pizza si è incantato. Io ero al cellulare con un'  amica, quindi non gli ho dato peso.
Ad un certo punto, gli stavo dando le spalle, sento un pò di casino.
Chiudo la comunicazione e vedo un tipo decisamente meridionale davanti a Mattia che tutto incazzato gli dice. (italianizzo) -Che minchia guardi mia moglie. Hai _funuto?-
_Mattia con l'aria di chi si era appena risvegliato da un sogno- Cosa? ...non stavo guardando tua moglie...-
-_Chemmai_ preso per scemo? Finiscila di guardare. E che minchia guardi e guardi! Non mi far prendere di rabbia.-
Ora. Mattia non ha l'aspetto del cherubino.
Non è molto alto. Ma è "morbido". Ed è meridionale anche lui. Con i lineamenti marcati. I colori scuri.
Ed è pure uno che si incazza facile. E non ha paura di niente. E' uno di pancia. Non è come me che usa l'ironia, lui parte. Punto.
-Guarda che ti stai sbagliando...- ha continuato insolitamente calmo.
Niente. Il tipo sempre più aggressivo. Mattia sempre meno paziente.
Si è intromesso un signore -Dai cumpà...e non facciamoci sempre riconoscere...-
- Mi sta accusando di guardare sua moglie. Senti te lo ripeto. Ero perso nei miei pensieri. Non la stavo guardando. Non ti capita mai di fissare qualcosa senza vederlo perchè ti stai facendo i cazzi tuoi?-
Il tipo in picco geloso. Gli si è avvicinato gonfiando un pò il petto. -Tu mi devi chiedere scusa...- gli ha sibilato aggressivo.
Io e il signore intanto ci stavamo preparando a metterci in mezzo, quando Mattia, dopo avere preso un lunghissimo sospirone ha risposto.
-Hai visto com'è tua moglie? E' impossibile non vederla! Pare n'appartamento di 250 metri quadrati! Prende tutta la visuale! E mollami, che tengo altri gusti!-
E come un vero uomo meridionale mi ha arpionato un braccio e appiccicandomi a lui ha detto ancora- Ecco cumpà la mia donna. E non mi stare in coppa a ù cazzo che mi sto già prendendo di nervosismo. Tebe ti offro un sushì (si. Con l'accento sulla i) e non fiatare.-
E mi trascinata via come un sacco di patate.
-Oh  Mattia...deterronizzati ti prego. Da piemontese purosangue mi impressiono!-
Si è fermato. Mi ha guardata. Siamo scoppiati a ridere come due scemi.

Fino al suo prossimo svampi.


Buona Pasqua:canna:


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## edwina (7 Aprile 2012)

non sono una che scrive, io leggo (lurko... chissà se si usa ancora sto termine)

stavolta però scrivo, è un po' che lo voglio fare: mi piace cosa racconti, mi piace come lo racconti, mi diverti veramente  :smile:

una... ehm... collega (nel senso di traditrice)


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt893 ha detto:
			
		

> non sono una che scrive, io leggo (lurko... chissà se si usa ancora sto termine)
> 
> stavolta però scrivo, è un po' che lo voglio fare: mi piace cosa racconti, mi piace come lo racconti, mi diverti veramente  :smile:
> 
> una... ehm... collega (nel senso di traditrice)


Grazie per i complimenti, collega! (ihihhiihh hai scritto traditrice in piccolo!)
Spero scriverai ancora qui. Ormai la sezione blog sta diventando _pullulante_ di vita!


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt892 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che ti ridi...:mrgreen:


----------



## edwina (8 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt894 ha detto:
			
		

> (ihihhiihh hai scritto traditrice in piccolo!)


ok, allora... traditora!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt897 ha detto:
			
		

> ok, allora... traditora!!


Io direi che da oggi ci auto citiamo come...
*Diversamente fedeli!*


----------

